# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  venta de maquinaria.

## antonio rodriguez

Represento a una importante empresa española fabricante de cabezales de recolección de cereales adaptables a cualquier cosechadora,maquinaria recolectora de olivar o frutales,y limpiadoras seleccionadoras de cereal.Los interesados en conocer mas sobre nuestros productos,pueden dirigirse al siguiente contacto.
Antonio Rodriguez Aranda. antonioarandarodriguez@gmail.com
cel:992 100 081Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola Maquinaria agroindustrial control maquinaria gps, tarjeta,etc. Maquinaria azucarera Maquinaria azucarera

----------

